# Getting a second chi! Pics of brindle puppy and questions :)



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello everyone! I joined this site several years ago when I got my first chi Niko, he is a male and will be 7-years-old in November. I've decided to get him a little female friend to play with and have been dying to get a black brindle baby girl! I found a few that are near me and had a couple questions that I was wondering if any of you Chi geniuses could help me with  I fell in love with this girl I named Chloe, she was perfect! Turns out the breeder is keeping her to breed next year when she gets older, but she has a sister from the same parents and the breeder thought the black brindle will end up looking similar. 

Thing is right now the puppy looks almost all black with just a few brindle marks here and there. I guess my question is do the brindle markings come out as they grow older in some of them? The breeder said that the pup I am interested in looks just like Chloe did at her age. I'll post some pics of Chloe and then of the puppy to see if any of you have any idea! 

Also, the breeder said her scale was not working and could not tell me the weight of her but thought that she might have been a pound or so, but I personally think she is more than that I know it is hard to tell from pics but can any of you tell? 

Sorry this is so long I am such a rambler! Here are the pics... The first is of the sister and the last three are of the pup I am looking at getting. She is just about 8 weeks.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

HI Niko,

Can't say specifically for chis but we did have a black brindle staffy and her brindling did come out more as she aged. We named her Raven because she was nearly completely black when we brought her home & she was always dark but had a lot more brindling by the time she was fully grown.

She may or may not turn out exactly like her sister, but she is gorgeous! Have you met her yet? You never know, you might just fall in love with her personality. When I got Yogi I was looking for a Choc tri or blue and here I am with a black tri who has fast become my heart dog (I didn't say favourite lol)

Good Luck with the new addition whatever you decide.


----------



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi! I have not met her yet, the soonest I can go see her is next weekend! Seems too far away lol! I am sure the second I see her I will fall in love with her because I'm such a softy for the little buggers. How much brindling ended up appearing? It's in all honesty not a big deal because I will love any pup I get regardless of what they look like I just love brindles!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

When we first got her she only had the hint of brindle, but by the time she was full grown she was fully brindle, but it wasn't as obvious as some brindles you see. Her brindle was darker so blended in a bit more if that makes sense.

The little pup you're looking at appears to have brindling that is quite a lot lighter & so hers will probably grow in a lot more noticably.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

i just got a tan/black merle last week n there were 2 brindle pups in the litter.they started out w just a couple stripes n now theyre like zebras LOL .my little merle started out as a blue merle n changed to black/tan merle.my breeders stud started out as a solid dark choc n is now a lite red w a blond mane.in the first year anything can change


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont know anything about brindles but the pics of the brindle puppy are precious shes a real doll i would take her for sure keep us posted


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brindles colors change a lot. So there is no way of knowing. My guess on the pups weight is 1 lb. 9 to 12 oz. Just a guess, of course.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So sweet. Brindles do change a bit. Maya, at 6.5wks was quite a bit lighter than the pup pictures but then again she is lighter as an adult as Chloe is. She did start out black though & then started to get gold "flecks" as the weeks went on. Good luck with her!!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd definitely say she's more than a pound. She might turn out to be a lanky little girl, but she's super cute  I like the last pic of her playing, always a good sign of a naught puppy  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies! I just knew she was over a pound because she looks so similar to what Niko looked like at her age and I am thinking he was nearing 2 pounds and now he is 10.5 although he is on a Ziwipeak/green bean diet. I really want him to enjoy the puppy I choose and be able to play and rough house with her that is why I am actually wanting a "sturdy" Chi, one that is at least 5 pounds would be good. Btw MChis I LOVE Maya she is absolutely stunning. No joke when I first saw her on here I yelled at my computer and said, "I WANT HER!" Lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'd say she's definitely more than a lb.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful. She looks a lot like Ernie did when he was a baby. I am wild about brindles and would love to have a little brindle female but that is not in my budget at this time. 

Here's my little boy now... he is 5 yrs old. 

Baby Pics:

When we first got him: (way too young)










A little later as it appeared his brindling was disappearing:










And my little pumpkin now.











I'm looking for one of his baby pics so you can compare. But I wasn't sure he was going to be brindle when we got him. He looked black to me.


----------



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

Ernie is off the charts beautiful!! Ernie and the other brindle Maya were the two that made me crazy in wanting one  Ernie has such a rich, dark color he's amazing!! Thank you so much for those photos! How old was he when you got him? If I recall correctly he was a rescue?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Niko said:


> Ernie is off the charts beautiful!! Ernie and the other brindle Maya were the two that made me crazy in wanting one  Ernie has such a rich, dark color he's amazing!! Thank you so much for those photos! How old was he when you got him? If I recall correctly he was a rescue?


Thank you so very much.  We sure love him. He was only 6 wks old when we got him.  The woman I got him from, was very insistent that we take him at that time. She said dogs always left at 6 wks old. huh??? He wasn't a rescue in the general since of the word,  But I am so glad we did take him. I fear his litter mate didn't fare as well and I got the feeling that if we didn't take him then, she would find another buyer. It's such a long story, but suffice it to say the woman no longer breeds, and that's a good thing. :-( Our rescues are Briscoe and Charlene, our mini poodle.

And yes indeed! Maya is absolutely spectacular!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

what a cute baby awwwww love the brindles awwwwww lin how cute is ernies puppy pics hes still a handsome boy as an adult x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you sooooooooo much Miss Mandy! We think he's a pretty cool little dog.  Good to hear from you! How the heck are ya?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im good hunni just plodding on lol  xxxx


----------

